# Speechless!!



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

So @kacey actually sent this to me as a prize for the contest I won for guessing the number of cigars he sent as a bomb. Since I found the shreds of my mailbox about a mile away, I figured this deserved its own thread. I did ask for mercy and he assured me that he wouldn't send more than 6 cigars. Well .....he certainly kept his word.

Brother, I am friggen speechless at the generous gift! I never dreamed I'd ever try a limited 2011 Opus. The 15th anniversary Pepin Garcia had been on my secret wish list.

Trying to return the favor on a gift this generous is a tall order but, in time, I will do my best. I'd certainly like to be in your company when I smoke the Opus. Hope you have another trip up planned this year. Thanks Kacey!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Beautiful prize pack, KC. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow awesome. Nicely done Kacey


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@*Bigjohn* I went for quality over quantity. 
Besides we smoked a very good Opus X together not that long back.
I will be in Walla Walla in October. Most of my time between here and there is packed.
Looking at a house in Longview this weekend. I am hopeful that the wife will like it. I certainly like the price.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice work @kacey!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow nice hit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Excellent hit @kacey !


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

Great hit @kacey those Don pepins are tasty!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Winner winner cigars after dinner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SecretAsianMan (Mar 2, 2019)

Woah. Nice!

What do you guys do with those little cigar coffins after? I'm pretty sure I'd have no practical use for them, but they're kinda cool.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

SecretAsianMan said:


> Woah. Nice!
> 
> What do you guys do with those little cigar coffins after? I'm pretty sure I'd have no practical use for them, but they're kinda cool.


I tend to ditch coffins immediately, but I'm a minimalist and prefer not to keep anything extra between cigars and the air I store them in (including cello). They are pretty cool from a presentation standpoint, though.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice hit!. I keep my coffins and sometimes use them for other bombs :grin2:


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

Very nice hit!!!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

kacey said:


> @*Bigjohn* I went for quality over quantity.
> Besides we smoked a very good Opus X together not that long back.
> I will be in Walla Walla in October. Most of my time between here and there is packed.
> Looking at a house in Longview this weekend. I am hopeful that the wife will like it. I certainly like the price.


Longview is a beautiful area, hope she likes it! This Opus will sit in my humidor until we get together again, hopefully this year. I don't have any more Walla Walla projects this year, just wrapped one up but I might end up in Pasco for a couple of days around the same time, that's a stone throw from Walla Walla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Dangggggg @kacey doesn't mess around! Nice hit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Daaaayuuuum! I'm glad I never crossed @kacey, my mailbox at the new house is of rather questionable stability already, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Now that’s a nice quality Ashwooping! Enjoy them!


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Nice hit


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Bigjohn said:


> So @kacey actually sent this to me as a prize for the contest I won for guessing the number of cigars he sent as a bomb. Since I found the shreds of my mailbox about a mile away, I figured this deserved its own thread. I did ask for mercy and he assured me that he wouldn't send more than 6 cigars. Well .....he certainly kept his word.
> 
> Brother, I am friggen speechless at the generous gift! I never dreamed I'd ever try a limited 2011 Opus. The 15th anniversary Pepin Garcia had been on my secret wish list.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine just took a job in Vancouver BC starts in October. So planning a mid October visit.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

kacey said:


> A friend of mine just took a job in Vancouver BC starts in October. So planning a mid October visit.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Awesome! As it stands, I am in town in October (unless my work sends me out unscheduled)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

